# The great Leather Conditioning Debate



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have searched and read countless threads on various leather conditioners and which are better, Leatherique, pristine clean, lexol, Chemical Brothers, Poorboys, Griots, & Zymol...BUT I guess I am asking for minor quick once overs, what do you use?

I just ordered Leatherique and Pristine clean. I've previously used lexol and it seems good (except for the smell, though it fades in a few days). Should I just used Pristine clean for touchups? Or is Poorboys or chemical bros better for that.

Otherwise, I can't wait to try the leatherique...I've read nothing but good things.

Thanks all
F


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Zaino, the smell is like new car leather smell. :thumbup:

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2...ode=Z-10&Category_Code=Zaino&Product_Count=14

dj


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have read just as many posts for Zymol as Pristine Clean....looks like I will have to try it. Especially if it smells that good.

Can you mix it or use a spray nozzle with this?
F


----------



## KNG FARM (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm a big fan of most Chemical Guys products, but not their Leather products. I've been using Zaino and love the results. The conditioner is awesome and the smell alone is worth it. Makes your leather smell like it is brand new. I don't use any air freshener in the car because I don;t need to with this. I've not used their leather cleaner. I've been thinking of going with Leatherique just because of the positive results I've heard.


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

How long does the Zaino conditioner last?
I think its 8 fl oz for $10 plus shipping.

F


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

fredderf4444 said:


> How long does the Zaino conditioner last?
> I think its 8 fl oz for $10 plus shipping.
> 
> F


I'm just into my 2nd bottle in 2 1/2 years, but how long it lasts is subjective, to use/other conditions. How much YOU may use may vary. I don't have kids, or even passengers very often, and the car is a low mileage somewhat garage queen that has only spent 1 night outside, and most days inside. It was at the dealer for an overnight reprogram so I don't know why it was outside. But I digress
I use a lot of the Zaino products and bottom line on the leather conditioner is that it works well and smells great. How long it lasts just depends :dunno: but it would be the same with any of the other products also.

dj


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Since your leather is coated, conditioners may not have a big effect on it. To clean, pristine clean is very tough to beat. I love that stuff! To clean, condition, and protect in one step, I use Optimum Leather Protectant. It leaves a non-greasy, lightly satin finish to the leather. If you ever have a chance to try it, do it, you'll love it. Here's a pic of my seat with OLP:


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

[The great Leather Conditioning Debate] Did I miss something?


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

F -

I, like you, read numerous threads on the same topic. I, maybe mistakingly, for the first time ever went with a light interior - the infamous cream beige. It just made my interior/exterior color and trim combination look so classy. Needless to say, it is higher maintenance. Dye transfer, especially from jeans, shows up quickly and can easily damage a leather interior. The arm rest also seems to be a dye "magnet."

Upon reading all the threads, even those specific to my color interior, several folks recommended a product line from Ireland, LTT Leather Care (see links below). They do it right when it comes to leather care products. If you read up on all the things leather care products should and should not be, you will find LTT adheres strictly to the best leather care.

It is more cumbersome and expensive to order from them. I was never able to get through to them via phone and was hesitant given that you cannot even order for a location outside of Ireland on their website.

Finally last month, I took the chance and ordered via one of their websites. When asked which part of Ireland this would be delivered to I simply chose one of the 2 options. My order went through PayPal. Within a few days, LTT sent me an e-mail via PayPal, letting me know they could ship to the U.S. but it would cost more for the shipping. I accepted the added shipping costs via PayPal (10 GBP or approx. $16 USD) and my order arrived 1 week later.

I ordered 2 items - their Leather Maxi Cleaner (200ml foaming bottle) and the Auto Ultra 150 Kit. Total was 60 GBP or approx. $96 USD. I have been extremely pleased with their products. They are top shelf. The Maxi Cleaner worked like magic on the dye transfer issue - dark blue on cream beige disappeared. Left my seats and arm rest looking brand new. My car is only 6 months old and I baby it but the dye transfer is a real problem on the cream beige. I use the Auto Kit products for continued cleaning, protecting and maintaining.

Could not recommend these products more. LTT knows leather and though they don't especially cater to markets outside of Ireland, they were VERY accomodating and quick with my order. :thumbup:

www.lttleathercare.net or www.lttsolutions.net


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

Used the BMW Leather Care Lotion with good results on like new leather you want UV protection for... going to try out the Zaino next.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

djfitter said:


> Zaino, the smell is like new car leather smell. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2...ode=Z-10&Category_Code=Zaino&Product_Count=14
> 
> dj


Ok, just pulled the trigger on the Zaino Ultimate Show Car Kit, I've heard so many great things about their products, figured I'd give them all a shot... enough buying here and there at PepBoys, etc.

Cant wait to try the leather products, but also their wax and sealers...


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hooray! said:


> Used the BMW Leather Care Lotion with good results on like new leather you want UV protection for... going to try out the Zaino next.


I love the BMW lotion. I used Lexol first and when my supply ran out I tried the BWM One. Both work very well.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Just used the leatherique system yesterday and today (bake in the sun) and I'm still a big fan and supporter of it! Much better than lexol and it does a great job restoring leather to near factory condition!


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

csmeance said:


> Just used the leatherique system yesterday and today (bake in the sun) and I'm still a big fan and supporter of it! Much better than lexol and it does a great job restoring leather to near factory condition!


Exactly. The key with the Rejuvenator is the heat/steam affect you can cause by covering with a black trash bag. This will penetrate the surface and loosen and prep for the Prestine Clean. I absolutely love Leatherique and will never use anything else. If you want to just maintain, the Prestine Clean has enough cleaners with plenty of conditioners and UV on it's own.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

csmeance said:


> Just used the leatherique system yesterday and today (bake in the sun) and I'm still a big fan and supporter of it! Much better than lexol and it does a great job restoring leather to near factory condition!


How beat up was your leather... seems like leatherique is a good choice if you have some miles on your seats... some of the pics before / after are amazing. I just wonder if it is too much for newer leather. I dont want to break down the factory finish before its time. I just ordered the Zaino pro kit to test out all their products, heard alot of good things for their leather Z9 Z10 as well as their wax, polish, rubber treatment, etc.

At this level of product, I'm not sure you can really go wrong. Do you have some pics?


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow alot of great info here,just want to say thanks and glad to be here and own the best machine on the planet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Hooray! said:


> How beat up was your leather... seems like leatherique is a good choice if you have some miles on your seats... some of the pics before / after are amazing. I just wonder if it is too much for newer leather. I dont want to break down the factory finish before its time. I just ordered the Zaino pro kit to test out all their products, heard alot of good things for their leather Z9 Z10 as well as their wax, polish, rubber treatment, etc.
> 
> At this level of product, I'm not sure you can really go wrong. Do you have some pics?


It wasn't beat up much, it's just ivory/cream colored and it attracts dirt very easily. The leatherique system cleans it all up in one go and conditions everything very well. Plus the Florida sun isn't the easiest on leather, and it had been more than 8 months since I cleaned with pristine clean.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

csmeance said:


> It wasn't beat up much, it's just ivory/cream colored and it attracts dirt very easily. The leatherique system cleans it all up in one go and conditions everything very well. Plus the Florida sun isn't the easiest on leather, and it had been more than 8 months since I cleaned with pristine clean.


I did the Zaino Z9 cleaner today and it removed quite a bit more dirt (black leather) then the BMW kit or Lexol did. Love the smell too and the Z10 puts a nice finish on it. I do have a few creases on the drivers bolsters (seat back and base) from where you get in and out and compress it every time. Is there any way to remove these creases or to treat them to minimize or are we stuck with them? They dont look too bad on black as I've seen some on the lighter leathers and they show up dark... I'm looking for long term best way to minimize wear and protect. I do like the Z10 on the steering wheel as well, better then the others I've tried.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Hooray! said:


> I did the Zaino Z9 cleaner today and it removed quite a bit more dirt (black leather) then the BMW kit or Lexol did. Love the smell too and the Z10 puts a nice finish on it. I do have a few creases on the drivers bolsters (seat back and base) from where you get in and out and compress it every time. Is there any way to remove these creases or to treat them to minimize or are we stuck with them? They dont look too bad on black as I've seen some on the lighter leathers and they show up dark... I'm looking for long term best way to minimize wear and protect. I do like the Z10 on the steering wheel as well, better then the others I've tried.


I don't wanna say I told ya so...wait , yes I do.  I'm glad you had the same conclusion I did. You made a great testimonial for Zaino. :thumbup:

dj


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

Three days later, entire interior is done, seems to get better with time, the slight shine it had after first application is gone, now a nice matte finish and the leather smell is awesome... just like a leather jacket shop in my car! Very happy with the Zaino products, their wax smells like strawberries! Wonder what the wheel black smells like! : )


----------

